# Using Cat Litter As A Substrate



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Jul 2011)

Hi There.

Shortly I will be stripping down my current set up and starting over, but before doing so I am curious to know if cat litter is going to be a viable option? Can anybody please share their experiences of using cat litter as a substrate? 

Is it easy to work with? 
Do plants anchor well when positioned, or will I forever be replanting? 
Will it turn to mush after 6months?

I am concerned that the brand I was planning on using is going to be a little too lightweight to maintain a decent scape, and that it will get blown around from the force of the spray bar, and generally be a pain in the a*se to work with? 

The main reason for me choosing this path is that of financial reasons. I have a 1010x450x500-180ltr and plan on going fairly deep with the substrate, so ADA or NatureSoil is out of the question.  

If anybody has used, or is using cat litter as a substrate please share your experiences, good and bad. I would rather make the right choice now than live to regret it later, if ya know what I mean. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Alastair (22 Jul 2011)

Hi, 
I use tesco lightweight low dust cat litter in my 100 gallon and I'm really really pleased with it. I now a few people on here use it too. Has a lovely colour and isn't too light. It does has a perfumed smell so will need a good rinse. What I did was put a small layer of jbl aquabasis plus underneath which helps with plants roots but it's not really needed. Most just put a very small amount of osmocote under but it certainly doesnt turn to mush. It's very good at absorbing nutrients too. If I'd have gone down branded substrate route, it would have cost me a good few hundred pounds, I bought 5 bags which came to just short of 15 pound so well worth it. I'm looking at getting a much bigger tank and will again buy more of this

There's a thread here on it. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8572


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (24 Jul 2011)

Hi there. Sorry for the late reply, been away for the weekend and aint been anywhere near a computer.  

Tesco`s lightweight was the one I was looking at using. Good to know you havn`t had any issues with it? Do you use a spraybar? Do you not have problems with the cat litter getting blown about the place?

Anyway, thanks for putting my mind at ease, and thanks for that link, it was exactly what I was looking for! 

Denton. Manchester! Does that mean you`re a "Citizen"?  

Cheers.


----------



## Alastair (24 Jul 2011)

Yeah I use spray bars, I run two fx5s on my big tank and it can move the cat litter slightly but only if there's nothing planted in the foreground. I have them turned up almost full and it's staying put. It's great stuff in my opinion. 

A citizen ha ha what do you mean :0)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (25 Jul 2011)

Sorry mate. Football related banter.   
Most people over that side of Manchester usually follow Man City. (Denton, Hyde, Hazel Grove) Man City fans are refered to as Citizens?
My other big passion besides plants is Manchester United. So you can understand my concern.


----------



## Alastair (25 Jul 2011)

Oh god your not a red....in that case cat litre is rubbish...don't bother ha ha ha


----------

